# Thoughts on a Dodge 3500 with 5.7 hemi



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have found a 2007 Dodge 3500 with a 5.7 hemi and 6 speed manual trans and was wanting some thoughts on if this would be a good truck and how well it would handle a trailer pulling loads of hay.

I know most are going to say a diesel is what I need to get and I agree......I found a 2006 Dodge 5.9 Cummins this past weekend that was equipped just the way I wanted it but it was sold out from under me before I could get there. The thing is I'm getting down to needing a truck very soon and I haven't found another diesel that is equipped the way I want it. I came across this truck with the 5.7 hemi that that appears to be a steal of a price and I thought if it would do what I need until I could find a diesel that is equipped the way I prefer that I would buy it and resell later or could keep it to run around town.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

How heavy a load do you want to pull? Any idea what the rear gear ratio is on the gassers? Is it a G56 trans?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> How heavy a load do you want to pull? Any idea what the rear gear ratio is on the gassers? Is it a G56 trans?


 32 foot gooseneck loaded with bale bandit bundles so that would be around 14-15k pounds of hay plus whatever the trailer that I buy weights. No clue on the gear ratio but I'm pretty sure it's a G56 trans.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

15k + 10 K + 6 K equals 31 K if your deliveries are going to take you into the hills whether it be gas or diesel I'd be shopping for a little heavier than the 3500


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You'd be way past the engineered GCWR limitations of that truck. I'm guessing dodge rates it at about 22,000lbs. You could be overworking the suspension and brakes pretty badly.

I'm towing at a GCWR of 33-34,000 with a 550 diesel and 4.88's about 2x per week and I would say the highest I'd go is 35-36,000. Factory GCWR is 33,000. 
I think you'd really struggle with 30-31K, even if you're only keeping it for a short time, it'll only take once for a catastrophe.

Will it pull it? Yes. Will it stop it? Maybe not. Will you be way overweight? Yes. Will you be in lots of trouble if someone gets hurt? Yes.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Funny how times change. When I started hauling hay I would put 8 ton on an old ih loadstar single axle stacked 13' with a 446 gas and vacuum boost brakes and head into the mountains. I would not want to do that today.

I have a 3/4 ton 5.7 auto and it has plenty of power for wagons and fertilizer buggies. Wouldn't want to make it a goose tugger. Better than a diesel for hauling kids around and short farm trips. About 11.5 mpg on farm duty so no savings there. The medium duty single axle tractor and compact pickup duo would seem like an economical approach if you had enough gooseneck duty to justify.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Buy the diesel.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Buy a 1 ton dually too


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I was doing 30k GCWR, I'd be looking for a chassis & cab with at least 4.10's and at least a 12-15k rear axle.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Get a little single axle day cab. Local guy has a freightliner FL40(I think that's the model). Pulls a 30K trailer no problem and he can get that little tractor into all kinds of tight spots...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

An 07 3500 with a gasser? I didn't know Dodge did that. How well you tolerate it will depend on how far you need to pull. I owned an 06 1500 Mega with a 5.7 and auto, and would have been a slug pulling compared to my '99 2500 Cummins.

As far as the total weight, that depends on your commercial enforcement, terrain and comfort level. Not at all unusual here to see a 1 ton running well over 30K gross. Usually it is a triple axle stock trailer running commercially, but I know of a trucking company that pulls a triple dual gooseneck flatbed with a dually, for hire.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

On our 1 tons we commonly run 36-38000 gross weight. We can legally tag for 38000 with some of our trailer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good you guys can get away with that. PA now demands to see the manufacturers GCWR limit before they will issue a weight sticker above your GCWR limit. 5 years ago we could do that, now they know the GCWR limits of almost all trucks now. 
I'd hate to try to make an emergency stop with 36,000 behind a dually. I pity the people in the car in front of that truck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a Dodge fan, but don't do a lot of heavy farming with any of my Dodges, you really want to handle that load well? Then find an older single axle day cab tractor, will have plenty of engine and trans for the job and most importantly will be able to stop that load. I use a straight truck and trailer, stopping isn't usually a concern except for in the winter on snow or ice. Been to a lot of hay auctions in the mud and have pulled many a pickup and trailer out with my straight truck.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> 32 foot gooseneck loaded with bale bandit bundles so that would be around 14-15k pounds of hay plus whatever the trailer that I buy weights. No clue on the gear ratio but I'm pretty sure it's a G56 trans.


Do you have a CDL?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Jd3430. Hyd discs are a must. I dont like it with electic brakes thats for sure.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Most hay guys will find out life is a lot easier hauling loads a little bit smaller than that. On our farm we have two big trucks to haul hay 51 foot and 40 foot we will use the big trucks to haul the hay home from the rented ground. I will not sell small bales unless I get a premium and most the time when we sell small bales the people want them in 3 to 4 ton loads max. Be sure to take a close look at the people you sell to and your operation in general for example how much hey do I really have to haul .Again in the land I live in a lot of guys tow 5 ton ofHay behind the 3500 and its pretty simple. And more importantly no one bothers you


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not as much concerned about being over legal weight as long as the truck can stand up to handling the load. Im not looking to get into the trucking business......just need to get hay back from the field and an occasional long haul to deliver/buy hay or equipment. I have a couple customers that haul 14-15k pounds of hay on a 32' gooseneck pulled with a 350/3500 and they get along fine but the trucks are diesel. I'm sure this gas 3500 would be fine for hauling from the field to the barn but I am concerned if it would stand up to the occasional long haul.

I have thought about a single axle road tractor but I don't make enough long hauls to justify the tag and insurance on one and that's not a truck you can drive around on errands or trips. I suppose a 5500 would be fine for dual purpose use but it would be even harder to find one of those than a 3500.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Do you have a CDL?


 No.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Jd3430. Hyd discs are a must. I dont like it with electic brakes thats for sure.


I'm sure that would help. The problem is, with that truck, you're towing a load far beyond the safety limits that the *truck* was designed for. The weak link could be suspension, brakes, transmission, cooling, frame, or a combination of any of those. Could result in catastrophic failure.

You're subjecting the safety of other drivers and your own personal safety and occupants of your truck to a great deal of risk of injury or worse.

I think you've seen a few other HT members urge you to consider at minimum a dually (which I think is still not enough truck) and better yet a day cab S/A.

I'd suggest you consider a Ford 450/550 or Dodge 4500/5500 or a S/A daycab. I have 550 crewcab 4WD and its an excellent truck for heavy towing, or normal everyday trips. Wouldnt trade that type of truck (550 or 5500) for anything (except a new one lol). Seems like the ultimate farmers truck.

You might be 10,000 lbs over the maximum GCWR of a 3500 gasser. Thats waaaay overweight.

Lets put it this way, why does Ford, Dodge, whatever put GCWR limits on these trucks? Why stop at towing 20,000? Why not 40,000?


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

you are right everyone wants you to buy the diesel. if you can afford 4-5 MPG from the 5.7 gasser and it is what you want buy it , we are talking about your money. I used a F250 gasser to pull similar loads to you, I was not pulling very far from the barn, it would get about 3-4 mph. So to fix that problem, I got a 6.7 and did the deletes, use a EFI live tuner and now I ride around an get 19.5 to 20.7 MPG, drop a 30 foot GN trailer behind it , load a 8500 tractor on it , fuel mileage drops to 15 on back roads 17 on interstate. just can't be beat.

if you could find a 2002 -2006 Ram 3500 with a 5.9 cummins in it, trust me you will be for evermore happy.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Fireman355 said:


> you are right everyone wants you to buy the diesel. if you can afford 4-5 MPG from the 5.7 gasser and it is what you want buy it , we are talking about your money. I used a F250 gasser to pull similar loads to you, I was not pulling very far from the barn, it would get about 3-4 mph. So to fix that problem, I got a 6.7 and did the deletes, use a EFI live tuner and now I ride around an get 19.5 to 20.7 MPG, drop a 30 foot GN trailer behind it , load a 8500 tractor on it , fuel mileage drops to 15 on back roads 17 on interstate. just can't be beat.
> 
> if you could find a 2002 -2006 Ram 3500 with a 5.9 cummins in it, trust me you will be for evermore happy.


 I would much rather have diesel.....I'm just having trouble finding one like I want. That is why I thought if I could buy this gas 3500 cheap enough and get the job done until I find a diesel like I want.

This 3500 gas is a dually with a flatbed.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.nationstrucks.com/certified/Dodge/2013-Dodge-Ram+5500-Sanford-Orlando-1ee8061c0a0e0aea144dfedf1bae0eed.htm


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

What are u looking for thats so specific in the dodge?

I know for me i would love to run a single axle tractor but finidng them in a crew cab 4x4 with lockers are about non existent.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> What are u looking for thats so specific in the dodge?
> I know for me i would love to run a single axle tractor but finidng them in a crew cab 4x4 with lockers are about non existent.


 2006 or older so I don't have emissions to deal with, 6 speed manual, 4wd, dually, crew cab, 150k miles or less, painted white. I found one this past weekend but it was sold when I was on the way to buy it.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Well thats not to hard idk were u are but that sounds like a common truck around here. The white might be the hardest part


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

The emmitions isnt to bad just delete them off and go on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I noticed a lot of posts think you need a bigger truck to stop the trailer.The trailer brakes should be designed to stop the trailer and the vehicle brakes to stop the vehicle.The last trailer I bought I went with 12,000 axles which have heavier brakes and feel it is a safer set up.

A lot here tried single ax semis.They all parked them.They ride like shit,they were older spring rides.They are worthless in mud and snow also.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Swmnhay 
Thats why i dont run the semis. They wont work. That and the fuel milage.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

With the weight you are talking about and a one ton you are getting outside the envelope of being comfortable. Plus the terrain in western NC is not very forgiving for over weighted loads. I've pulled some permitted loads that weighed 140K with a semi but the truck and trailer I was using was a lot better setup for 140K than a dually pickup is for 36K. Sure a jacked up 5.9 will pull like crazy but the rest of the truck don't have the backbone to handle it. Just be careful and don't get in over your head. it won't take but one time being out on the edge to bite you. On fairly flat terrain and good roads over 30K gross is doable but on crooked, narrow, and hilly roads you are dancing with the devil.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Guess i should say i don't run a dodge. Im not trying to argue with any one but the set up we run u can stop safely and fast. The trucks we run also handle weight just fine with no airbag helpers and drive train is strong enough.

On another note dodge did come out with a 1 ton rated for 30k about a yr ago.

Its all in how u set up your rigs. I pull the mountains and run in the flats and run in he congested cities in our area every day. I would love to go to a little bigger truck but the 150k price tag isn't really a option. Little hard to find crew cab 4x4 semi tractors.

With this being all said i would NOT want to do what im am with 20 year old pickups because of the braking systems and drive trains would not hold up. Trucks have come a long way in the last 10-20 yrs and will continue to improve. As people find out that semis wont work every were and demand more out of there trucks things will keep improving. I fully expect in the near future that all the states will come up with tougher weight ratings for hot shot setups (sorta like pa).


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I feel a 4WD pickup is safer to drive then a 2 wd single ax semi in our snow ,ice and mud conditions HERE.

Another thing that is important is the tires in poor conditions.Highway tread or multi season tires are about worthless here in winter.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5228637534.html


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I ran a 2000 Dodge 2500 for many miles. I won't get another, lots of $ to keep it going. Transmission, clutch, steering wobbles and pump etc. I spell my answer FORD got a 350 king model, looking to upgrade to a 450 with xtra cab.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Hokelund Farm said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cto/5228637534.html


Put a 43 on each door and a big Petty sign across the back glass and they would call that a donk around here.


----------

